# My new 330i



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

New baby photos...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

More photos...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

More...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Sideview...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Llumar 35% Black tint...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Killer Birch with Natural Brown...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

That air dam is beautiful! :yikes: 

The interior isn't my personal style, but nicely done in any case.

Big :thumbup: for the car!


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Very nice ride Technic! I like the front too. I like the headlights on the sedans they flow alittle more with their pull in the back and point in the bottom middle, and 18's nice choice. There's not that many cars out there that I've seen optioned like yours.

Congrads


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice interior, congrats!!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Front spoiler :thumbup: :bigpimp: 

Natural brown :thumbup:  

18" wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm pretty sure BMW doesn't do tint, but do they?? The local place that did 20% all the way around my last car went out of business....


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *I'm pretty sure BMW doesn't do tint, but do they?? The local place that did 20% all the way around my last car went out of business.... *


Nah, there isn't much of a chance that they have the facilities within the dealer. They will happily refer you to a third-party shop that they have heard good news about, but then again it could just be the sales manager's brother's garage.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you very much, all of you, for your comments.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Great Photos. 

Once question, what is that beautiful exterior color? Is it Orient Blue or Black? I can't tell. I'm sure Orient Blue kind of looks black in different shading.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

It is Orient Blue...


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

ooooohhhhhhhh

What beauty. It is blinding. Mine should look as hot, only with the Coupe.

I think I will keep the standard wood, but the Birch is nice. Where can I buy just the steering wheel wood piece, and about how much for the myrtle wood?

thanks for sharing


----------



## twosomeca (Aug 11, 2002)

Technic said:


> *It is Orient Blue... *


You see, a pic of a real Orient Blue (very sweet, BTW) comes out so much better than what we see at the official site:


----------



## disneyducks (Sep 3, 2002)

Technic said:


> *It is Orient Blue... *


Congrats Tech-- great color btw!... Of course, I may be a bit biased. :thumbup:

Cheers,
Drew:bigpimp:


----------



## disneyducks (Sep 3, 2002)

Technic said:


> *It is Orient Blue... *


Forgot to mention that Orient Blue is actually much better in person than in pics.


----------



## slickav (Sep 19, 2002)

Beside the Steering wheel:thumbup:


----------

